# Visited link color



## Omegium (Jan 20, 2002)

Can you make the color of a visited link differ from a not visited link, like it was on the old boards? I liked it so I could quickly find the posts I hadn't read yet, or I could find a post I had replied to and wanted to read what others had replied. It is of course possible with the control panel and submission to thread buttons, but that is a lot slower. What do others think?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

I have no problem with it being the same color, but I think it being a different color might be better.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2002)

Not much point voting on it, as there's no way to change it.  Sorry!


----------



## A2Z (Jan 20, 2002)

That's too bad. I guess I'll have to get use to looking at the icons. The nice thing about these are they'll always tell you what you've read even after rebooting your computer.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

I'd like this too... pity it isn't possible.


----------



## Omegium (Jan 20, 2002)

Not possible? weird, but it seems so. Well, next version maybe, it is something very easy to do.


----------

